# Best Practice Drills



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Jackie Burke had his 100 3-foot putts in a row.

Tiger closes his eyes, putts, then guesses where his ball went.

So what do you do to sharpen your chipping and putting?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My practice routine at the age of 57 is more a matter of stretching than hitting balls or putting and chipping. I've been blessed with a pretty good, consistant short game and reasonable putting most of my life except for a couple years about 15 years ago when a neurological disorder, (now under control), had me hitting the ball everywhere.

When I warm before a round, I tend to find the flattest available spot on the practice green and drop three balls about 10' away. At first, I just want to get a feel for my stroke and get some idea of the speed of the greens that day. I'll smack a couple 20' - 30' putts for the variety, but at the very end, I'll go in to about 2' and try to make some repetitions to take some confidence onto the course with me. I might try some side hill putts too, but I'll always finish with the straightest putt I can for the confidence factor.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Before a tournement i will

Go to the range

At the Range-
a couple shots with my 9iron
a few with my 5 iron
a few with my 3 wood
a couple driver shots 
par 3 shots
and finish with my driver till im confident

then i go to the green-
Ill set up two balls make a 1ft putt then 2ft putt and so on and if i miss ill hit it again until i make it and rotate around the cup usually only go 10-12 ft and maybe 1 lag putt.

then i like to stretch a little


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I tend to hit 3' putts for a while, to build confidence.

Then I will stretch a little and take a few practise swings before I head out onto the course.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> Jackie Burke had his 100 3-foot putts in a row.
> 
> Tiger closes his eyes, putts, then guesses where his ball went.
> 
> So what do you do to sharpen your chipping and putting?


I assume this thread is just on putting...

I try to work on my control... putting 12-14 footers on a decent line, but at the proper speed. Once I can put a 12 footer and 20 footer within 1-2 feet I know I can 2 putt from anywhere.

Then I finish with 5-6 footers. 3 footers are silly to practice. You can practice for years but a 3 footer is simply a matter of making a 3 inch motion with your arms and keeping your hands still.

6-7 footers require a proper putt, a good line and speed. Once speed is nailed down (12-20 footers) you can finish with the stance and line.

Most people are happy to lag a 18 footer to 1 foot and tap in, but the 7 footers you want to make.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> 3 footers are silly to practice.



I beg to differ.

When practising putting the magic 8 springs to mind. At a certain standard anywhere from 8ft and under you really want to be dropping more than you miss. You can practise this to your hearts content.

While for me, before a game it is pointless to stand there hitting 30ft putts on the putting green or spend too long hitting 8ft putts, as once you have hit a couple you should have the speed of the greens (if the practise area is exactly the same as the course green). What works for me and other players is the 3ft putts before a round - I will honestly say that once I have sat there hitting 3footers for a while and not missing any, once out on the course there is no chance of missing one from that range. And when your confidence is high you will drop more of the longer putts.

Everyone has their own routine, its what works for you that counts - nothing is silly when it comes to golf.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> before a game it is pointless to stand there hitting 30ft putts on the putting green or spend too long hitting 8ft putts,
> Everyone has their own routine, its what works for you that counts - nothing is silly when it comes to golf.


I respect your differences, but please note I mentioned 12-20 footers, not the usual hackers 30 footer. And ok, so I said 6 feet, not 8... big deal.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

blue3715 said:


> I respect your differences, but please note I mentioned 12-20 footers, not the usual hackers 30 footer. And ok, so I said 6 feet, not 8... big deal.


Fair enough.

I dont know if you are a believer in Dave Pelz, but one of the sections in the short game bible touches on the magic 8ft putts (could be 7ft), worth a read.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Actually my parents took his Short Game School. My mom has the worst putting in all of golf, but I don't blame Dave for that!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Bet that wasnt cheap!

I like his idea behind the game, but no matter who you are there is a certain amount of feel involved.

You cannot play every shot in the book just because it is scientifically proven to you. Even though it all makes good sense.


----------

